# Century/Robalo/Cape Horn



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

Wanting to get a center console in about 6 months...these are the 3 brands I seem to like the most. Are there any negative aspects of these 3. I know there is always that one person that has some bad experience, but unless there is some obvious flaws...as far as the Cape Horn, I know they are "foam" filled but have they always been? Do any/all of these use wood in production or are they all fiberglass? It also seems like the Yamaha 4 stroke is the engine of choice. Do they make a 4 cyl and what's the feedback on those?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Cant go wrong with anyone mentioned above but cape horn Is a better boat for fishing.they are built like tanks and will last mine is 21 years old and still as strong as the day it came out of the mold


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

The century/Cobia and Rabalo are not even close to the boat the Cape Horn is. Don't get me wrong struturally they are fine boats, but how many do you see if the offshore tournament game? As for engines yamaha all the way, and yes they now make a 4cyl 200.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a Century and I love it. If you are ever over at Eglin let me know and you can check it out.


John


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I've fished all three brands and would choose a CH hands down for anything offshore, can't speak to the bay boats though.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a 21 Cape and love it. Yes it is a wet ride, but it will handle ANYTHING the gulf will thow at it. My boat has seen the Petronious tuna fishing on several occasions, and thats one hell of a run for a small boat in 4 foot seas. Every couple of years she gets a face lift. Painted her black 3 years ago . Fish killing machines.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



donedealin said:


> I have a 21 Cape and love it. Yes it is a wet ride, but it will handle ANYTHING the gulf will thow at it. My boat has seen the Petronious tuna fishing on several occasions, and thats one hell of a run for a small boat in 4 foot seas. Every couple of years she gets a face lift. Painted her black 3 years ago . Fish killing machines.


I just painted mine black as well!! I haven't made too many long runs but I want to!

To answer the OPs question, I have a 1997 Cape Horn 21' and I love it. I have had a few boats and it is the best I have had. Pre 2001, Cape Horn used wood in their construction process but I have had no real concerns so far.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Without a second thought it would be Capehorn. The other two brands are not even in the same category. No where close.

Yes, I have fished out of all three brands.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Go with the Cape...you'll thank yourself time and time again when you have no stress cracks 10 years down the road and the other boats do. Easy to clean, built like a tank, and great for the money in my opinion


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Below is an answer I sent to another person looking at Robalo's. They are heavy, well built and usually carry the "built like a tank" banner. (See Robalo owner's web site I included below). My neighbor has a Century that I've fished on and can't compare to my Robalo. I looked at Cape Horn's when I bought my boat but they seemed very plain, not much storage and lighter built. People like their Cape Horn's as seen from above but for my money, Robalo is head and shoulders above the other two.



As I mentioned in my post, the boat will take more than I can these days. I absolutely love my Robalo. It has done everything I have ever asked it to do including routinely going 50-75 miles offshore. Have caught 2 blue marlin from it including a 400 # one this past June. Like you mentioned it has a lot of standard features that are options on other boats. It is no speed demon as it is a heavy boat that contributes to it's great ride. People that are long time boaters that I take fishing all comment on how much better the ride is on my boat than what they have been on. Also like you, I liked the cushioned front if ever you take family or friends for a cruise instead of fishing. The rear seat that folds up for fishing is a great innovation and the rear ladder that folds op and you push it into the hull to hide it is really an innovation. In fact, when I saw that, it made me think, if these folks can come up with design features like that, they must know their stuff. There is plenty of storage space; in fact I dread when it goes in for service and I have to take all the "junk" that I haul around. Another feature you wont find on any other boat it's size is the 175 gal fuel tank. It gives me piece of mind wherever I go. Also the beam is 8'9" which is almost impossible to find on that size boat. As you can tell I'm a believer in Robalo.

Go here to a Robalo owner's site and read story after story longevity, how well they are made, etc. I don't think there is a negative story on there and I don't think many builders can say that. http://robaloboatowners.net/forums/


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Cape Horn for sure. They are not beautifully appointed inside, but they are designed for fishing, period. The 9' beam on my boat is for sure very roomy. The boat provides a solid, dry, ride, and end of the day cleaning is a breeze! I have fished Century, and Robalo, and they don't hold a candle to my CH, except for more storage.


----------



## jt-fisherman (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the Cape Horn 19...I love mt boat also.CapeHorn 19 is big for it's size...seems most 21 ft'ers would fit inside it if you know what I mean.I have a175 Verado on the back of mine that kicks ass!!! I  can almost hit 50mph in the right conditions.And like the others,on good days i'll put 100-125 miles on it.If you can afford it Buy the eisenglass windshield and sides.You will stay dry that way for sure!!!


----------

